# Routes in Palm Springs



## ptfmb71

Can anyone give some good routes in the palm springs area. I love to climb but I understand it's pretty flat. I have driven through the San Jacinto mountains 74, but that seems pretty busy with traffic.
Any route would be appreciated


----------



## allison

Where are you starting from? 

If you want a super long ride, or you're staying closer to La Quinta, definitely head out the rural roads through Mecca and then up into Box Canyon toward Joshua Tree. There's a park at the end of I believe Washington and from there to the Joshua Tree entrance/visitor center it's like 96 miles. Mostly "climbing" but gradual uphill out, and then downhill back, plenty of headwind!

You can also look into riding out toward Indian Wells/La Quinta and from Indio connect up with Dillon Road. Big long rolling road (and by hill it's just rollers essentially) that eventually connects back to Palm Drive and into Palm Springs. No facilities out there. Our route from Palm Desert was around 65 miles 2000ft climbing.

For a shorter route, do a city loop and climb up the Tramway Road. Nice climb for sure, but it's a narrow road with traffic on the weekends as people are out to take the Tram from Palm Springs up to Idyllwild. From the link - climb itself is just under 4 miles, avg grade 9% with the final miles between 12-14%.


----------



## vladpop

Try some of the rides of the Desert Cycling Club. One of the longer ones is as Allison details. You can find all their rides with maps at:

http://www.cycleclub.com/rides.html

The tramway climb is great because of the steepness and the impossing rock faces you are riding toward. If you have a way to secure your bike, the tramway ride up is also a cool thing to do. The bike ride to the tramway station short but steep so do not do it when it is really hot!


----------



## ptfmb71

Thanks very much for the suggestions. I will incorporate Tramway into my ride....in fact probably have the family meet me up there...then take the tram to the top.


----------



## ptfmb71

allison said:


> Where are you starting from?
> 
> If you want a super long ride, or you're staying closer to La Quinta, definitely head out the rural roads through Mecca and then up into Box Canyon toward Joshua Tree. There's a park at the end of I believe Washington and from there to the Joshua Tree entrance/visitor center it's like 96 miles. Mostly "climbing" but gradual uphill out, and then downhill back, plenty of headwind!
> 
> You can also look into riding out toward Indian Wells/La Quinta and from Indio connect up with Dillon Road. Big long rolling road (and by hill it's just rollers essentially) that eventually connects back to Palm Drive and into Palm Springs. No facilities out there. Our route from Palm Desert was around 65 miles 2000ft climbing.
> 
> For a shorter route, do a city loop and climb up the Tramway Road. Nice climb for sure, but it's a narrow road with traffic on the weekends as people are out to take the Tram from Palm Springs up to Idyllwild. From the link - climb itself is just under 4 miles, avg grade 9% with the final miles between 12-14%.


I am starting from the Miramonte Resort Indian Wells Ln.

Is the City loop easy to find? 

Thanks


----------



## allison

ptfmb71 said:


> I am starting from the Miramonte Resort Indian Wells Ln.
> 
> Is the City loop easy to find?
> 
> Thanks


By "city loop" I just meant kind of cruising around the streets somehow. I still wind up on bad roads out there with no bike lane, but Google Maps and the local bike shop sites (http://www.pscyclery.com) should have some decent info. 

You're a good distance from the Tram (~20 miles), so could pick out a route by just doing Google by bike. Would be around 40 miles out and back, and the climb in the middle. If you wanted a huge day, route yourself up around Dillon Rd, do the climb, then finish the loop out back to the hotel. My guess is that would be 80-100.


----------

